# lots and lots of videos



## stroker79

So im not sure what came over me but i burned up 1.5 hours of tape while plowing with my video camera.

It takes awhile to breakup into manageable sections, then render it to a managble size then to upload it. So its taking me awhile to get hese up but i have one now, possibly one in a few more mins but the rest tomorrow and friday.

You can click to stream it or right click and save as

www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_26_08_pt2.wmv


----------



## stroker79

this one is uploading now and will be viwable in about 20 mins.

I just had the camera sitting on top of the dash so i took it easy while plowing so it doesnt move around.

www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_26_08_pt21.wmv


----------



## tls22

Doug very nice bro, the truck looks great! I love how it pops up on windows media player, how much did u end up with?


----------



## iceyman

nice videos.......wesportpayup

watching that first one really makes me want a V....


----------



## stroker79

tls22;530362 said:


> Doug very nice bro, the truck looks great! I love how it pops up on windows media player, how much did u end up with?


yeah its kinda cool. i didnt know they would pop up like that. i just uploaded the file on my site and thats how it went, lol.

It was hard to tell since it was windy but i measured at one point and there was 4.5" and we got another 1" or so after i measured. so id say close to 6" or so.



iceyman;530364 said:


> nice videos.......wesportpayup
> 
> watching that first one really makes me want a V....


just wait until you watch the second one!

Id be lost without the V. if you were to put a straight blade on my truck id bet you could plow circles around me, lol. it def pays to have the V. a huge time saver.

sorry i didnt get more up sooner. ill have more up tomorrow late evening depending on when this snow is supposed to start.


----------



## iceyman

thats great... plowing cart things down the lot....


----------



## stroker79

Heres another

www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/Plowing2_26_08_pt3.wmv


----------



## mike psd

you really have a great set up PSD hands down i'm really impressed what the boss can do it stacks great as well it scraps right down to bare metal !!!!! keep them coming man good work


----------



## KINNCO

Good video stroker !

Just wondering why grill strobes verses corner blinkers? I read that grill strobes flash off the blade.
I can see a V in my future


----------



## Quality SR

Nice videos Stroker. That trucks stacks that snow like it was nothing. Keep them coming.


----------



## stroker79

this one is a little over exposed so you cant see the giant piles that i set up for myself but you can see the giant piles i made at the end of my pass! lol

www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/Plowing2_25_08_pt5.wmv


----------



## stroker79

mike psd;530958 said:


> you really have a great set up PSD hands down i'm really impressed what the boss can do it stacks great as well it scraps right down to bare metal !!!!! keep them coming man good work


thanks, yeah the plow has been great. this is about the end of the second season i have had it and its been trouble free. i am always amazed at how high it stacks the snow. it stacks like a small loader, lol



KINNCO;531002 said:


> Good video stroker !
> 
> Just wondering why grill strobes verses corner blinkers? I read that grill strobes flash off the blade.
> I can see a V in my future


Thanks man, i have corner strobes as well but got water in the connector so it kept popping on me so i had them off for this storm. its all fixed now though.

And the frill strobes are actually leds and i have 0 flashback with them.



Quality SR;531005 said:


> Nice videos Stroker. That trucks stacks that snow like it was nothing. Keep them coming.


Thanks my friend, it really does do well at stacking. i just posed one more vid. thats all until tomorrow. i gotta capture the other tape onto the cpu still


----------



## mulcahy mowing

thats a really nice setup you have going  thats a nice big open lot looks fun to plow

i like the pushing around the cart thing around lol


----------



## stryker 12

hey stroker thats some good video i am waiting for the one when you hit the camra with your v plow just kiding . i am in the us army and i get out in a few mouths i am from chicago but i have been gone for a few years i have plowed for artice snow and ice driving a company truck but i wanto sub next winter i was wrondering want i would i need besides a truck and plow i got that but as far as info to get in . thank you from a vet. 2/3 infussmileyflag


----------



## D&R Plowing

Hey Stroker, they are awesome videos, and a nice stacking job as well. 

This ones on me


----------



## stroker79

stryker 12;531212 said:


> hey stroker thats some good video i am waiting for the one when you hit the camra with your v plow just kiding . i am in the us army and i get out in a few mouths i am from chicago but i have been gone for a few years i have plowed for artice snow and ice driving a company truck but i wanto sub next winter i was wrondering want i would i need besides a truck and plow i got that but as far as info to get in . thank you from a vet. 2/3 infussmileyflag


My brother is in the army. are you in iraq? my brother is a reservist but just made Sarge status. hes been in iraq also.


----------



## stryker 12

stroker79;531248 said:


> My brother is in the army. are you in iraq? my brother is a reservist but just made Sarge status. hes been in iraq also.


yes i was i got back in september from a fifteen month deployment i am in at fort lewis . nice to hear your brother made it home i hope he is doing ok since he,s been back . hope he dosen,t have to back any time soon . i can,t believe how fast kids grow when i left my daughter was two months old when i came home she can talk and walk can,t believe what i missed . looking forward to moving home washington sucks its always raining here .ussmileyflag


----------



## 06HD BOSS

nice vids. i like the hearing the turbo spool up in the exhaust when its next to the camera. 
what kinda strobes are in the girll?


----------



## Humvee27

Nice video's.....that thing really does a nice job...I may be looking at a Boss V to go on my truck...don't have any experience with a v though....it looks like just what I'm looking for though...


----------



## yamaguy

Your cart rack skills suck!!


----------



## stroker79

Ok, got the last 2 done.

They are still uploading do if they dont work, they will in about an hour.

the second one has a funny part

www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_25_08_pt1.wmv

www.classygrasslawncare.com/Snowplow videos/plowing2_25_08_pt2.wmv


----------



## merrimacmill

Gotta love the sound of that turbo! Nice video.


----------



## tls22

Hahaha doug...great vids! Some drivers just dont get it! What exactly is a jewel osco?


----------



## stroker79

haha a jewel/osco is a grocery store. I thought everyone knew that!

guess its just a chicago chain,lol


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;531717 said:


> My cart rack skills suck!!


Dale, it looks like your jealous and were thinking of me while typing. although thats a little disturbing, i fixed your statement so it shows the truth for you so other people can be clear on where the skills really are.

Besides you dont have to be upset i know that 5 hours a storm is dissapointing but but there is no reason to degrade others to make yourself feel better.


----------



## yamaguy

Easy now Diamond Doug!! It's ok, I know that it was 2 pm when you made that post and that you were just getting up for the day. You must of had somewhere to be.


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;532911 said:


> Easy now Diamond Doug!! It's ok, I know that it was 2 pm when you made that post and that you were just getting up for the day. You must of had somewhere to be.


haha, no i got up at 12 today, lol


----------



## Jt13speed

Nice vids , do you just have to get those cart corals and signs pretty close to where it was before? Oh yah and your passenger side reverse light is out.


----------



## jimaug87

I worked as a carrage collector for a couple of supermarkets while I was in high school; I actually loved that job. Rolling carriages into the corrals moves them if they're not cemented down, i doubt he has to be perfect when replacing them.

I saw a front loader with a pusher on the front nick one by accident and it stayed crooked for weeks. The one he hit could not be moved by hand, it was weighed down with huge, plastic tubs filled with sand. I don't even think he noticed.


----------



## stroker79

Im ready to do this all over again!!!

Got a new mount for the camera too!


----------



## tls22

Sweet Doug thanks for the Bump, these are some good vids!


----------



## mike psd

ditto you need to keep tim and me entertained went it not snowing . i was very impressed with the boss last year


----------



## Turf Commando

Watching your video now in the DARK feels like I'm behind the wheel, except I fell a-sleep on the keyboard...
I really need to go to sleep geezzzz...
Thanks for sharing I'll watch every clip...


----------



## Ford445

Stroker, do you have lights mounted on your front fenders? If so what are they?


----------



## stroker79

Yes, they are the Whelen LIN 3s


----------



## Ford445

Did you just mount them directly to your fender? Ive always wanted to have some sort of an intersection light but could never come up with something Ive really liked. Maybe if you have time some day you could grab a daylight pic of it, Id love to see what you did.

ussmileyflag


----------



## stroker79

they are just screwed right in. you need to make 3 holes, one in the middle of the light for the wires and then the 2 screw holes. Ill see if I have any other pics or vids


----------



## stroker79

here is a video that is from awhile ago but it shows the lights with better lighting

www.mobileaudioguy.com/Videos/truckstrobesbay


----------



## WilliamOak

Hey Doug, wth am I supposed to do when I'm bored if your videos arent working? Now I actually have to find something constructive to do with my time....


----------



## FEFMedia

eek domain name expired.. better renew fast or you loose it


----------



## stroker79

Yeah im glad this got bumped! It had my old CC info!

Its renewed but wont be active for a few days


----------

